# Horror Time:Live the Fear



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

*The Game:*
Well, we are in the New York city.You begin your life here as a real person.
New York has many dangers, like:Murderers,thieves,crazy guys and more.....
Outside of the New York there is a distant area with an old house.It is said that there lives an insane person with a power saw.
There is also a secret organization that takes the most dangerous persons to a secret area, give them random weapons and leave them to kill each other for surviving.The last alive person will be free.


Well, this is your chance to live your dreams.Feel the fear,steal,kill and run for your life.


*Character Form:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Name:*Choose your character's name
*Age:*Any age you want.Be reasonable
*Gender:*Male or Female
*Job:*Anything you like.From Pizza boy to Fireman
*Role:*Murderer,Policeman, thief,drug dealer etc.....
*Weapons/Items:*What you have for your purposes.From pistols to knives, etc....Descibe them. You can even tell the model of your pistol.
*Description:*How your character looks like
*Personality*:How your character acts and why
*History:*Tell me about them.About their past.
*Transportation:*It is only optional.Do you have a car,bike, etc......





*Blacklist:With the order of the Police Department*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Here will be listed the most dangerous men.This list will be changing each time according to your actions.





*Bonus Areas:*
1.*House of terror*It is a free area that everybody can go.But are you good enough to survive there?
2.*Waryard*:Some times the organization will get you and take you there for some skill tests.


*You will all begin from any location in the New York.You can make groups,alliances and enemies.The Policemen can be good and bad if they want and betray their friend for money.You can have different goal such as:Be the most famous killer, be rich, be the drug lord and more.......

*
*Rules:*
You can kill peasants but don't take control of other rp players or kill him without asking the other player first
Be active
Have fun and imagination
Follow the rules


*Current players:*


----------

